# Lamb of God - Resolution



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

So, any of you fellow metal heads got the new Lamb of God album, 'Resolution'??

If not then you really should! :lol:

I'd say Lamb of God have produced some of the best heavy metal albums/songs of the last 10 years or so. Much like Pantera, they manage to make a brutally heavy, technical song accessible and catchy.

Their new album is in a word, intense. One of those albums that will grow on me as have all of their albums. Each time they release a new album I think 'Hmm, not sure it's better than the last one', then give it a few listens and it usually ends up better and better!






And a couple of classi LOG tracks, well I'd say modern classic metal tracks....
















And live these guys manage to sound even better!! \m/


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just bought it on friday and it's epic. Well worth a purchase


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

To be fair their last three albums have actually be pretty much flawless! Their previous two albums were bloody brilliant as well. 

Technically as well, they are up there with the best of them.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Had a listen on Spotify and its good especially the drums:thumb:


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

This is truly a beast of an album and surpasses anything they've done in the past.

From the turbocharged riffery and double kick drums of many of the tracks, the outstanding song for me is the last one - King Me - which is difficult to place in any metal genre, but shows that Lamb Of God have developed into something quite special!

Five stars from me :thumb:


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

I keep forgetting to get this!

Wrath was incredible.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wrath and Sacrament were both bit steps up from their previous stuff. 

I got into them around the time of their As the Palaces Burn album which was really good but they're in another league now. 

After Wrath I didn't think they'd top it but Resolution manages it.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought this thread was going to be a religious question :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Been playing it a few time now and I do like it,first time I heard it I did not but tis a grower.


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Not got this latest release but think Wrath & Sacrament are quality albums !

Im listening to Killswitch Engage again recently some epic tunes on thier albums as well


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Killswitch are one of those bands that I forget to listen too then when I do listen to them I think, 'Damn, this is a good band'. 

Also live they are superb.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like this album now on of there best I think.


----------

